# bay point cancelled



## KINGFISH

baypoint billfish cancelled what the [email protected]#$


----------



## Matt Mcleod

Why?


----------



## JoeZ

http://www.baypointbillfish.com/


----------



## team_A_II

WHAT THE *&$%! First the Swordfish Shootout and now this?!


----------



## Seegul51

That is sad, its a classic. But he is right, fuel cost and the economy have driven a lot of boats to stay local. Baypoint was a real draw for Big Boats.


----------



## MSViking

Total bummer on many fronts! Actually had planned on fishing this one this year, but I understand at the end of the day it has to at least cover expenses.

It will be interesting to see what fuel prices do to the game this summer. I have no doubt, no doubt that marina fuel prices will exceed $5 this summer, that equates to over $8500 to fill up a large sport fish. Going to be interesting!


----------



## Xiphius

Twentyfive years two blues over 1000# This was the first "Big Money" Tournament in the Gulf. It's a sad loss for Bay Point to join the list of lost big game tournaments East Pass, Destin Sailfish Rodeo, Outcast Blue Marlin, Sportsman Blue Marlin, Oyster Bar Blue Marlin Classic,McGuires, Shanahans, and the list goes on...


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

I think the fuel cost thing is BS. It may drive some of the smaller players out but all of the big battle wagons aint hurtin. Very surprised to see this big of a tournament get cancelled though. Hope the other major ones dont follow suit


----------



## MSViking

Capt. Woody and I disagree on the issue of fuel cost being a big factor and we debate it frequently via text and email. I for one think it is a big factor, while most owners of high end sportfishermen can afford the fuel the pyscology of gas of $5/gallon plays a big part in peoples decision, just my opinion. Either way, sorry to see it go as it was a very well run and respected tournament /event.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

I know for a fact that our tourney in Biloxi is still on in June, and it is going to be a pretty good turnout! The optional entry payouts will be crazy this year if the big boys go across the board!


----------



## finsandhorns

From what i heard the tournament being canceled is not for what their saying actually the marina has been run by another company for years and St. joe told them they no longer needed their services. When that happened they took the rights to the billfish with them leaving St. Joe and Bay Point no tournament, they were going to have to come up with a new name find sponsors try to entice people to the same but new tournament.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney

MSYellowfin said:


> Capt. Woody and I disagree on the issue of fuel cost being a big factor and we debate it frequently via text and email. I for one think it is a big factor, while most owners of high end sportfishermen can afford the fuel the pyscology of gas of $5/gallon plays a big part in peoples decision, just my opinion. Either way, sorry to see it go as it was a very well run and respected tournament /event.



I agree with fuel being a big factor. I know that was an issue with many of the boat fishing it with having to go all the way to weigh a fish that they are not real sure about . It's 100 miles one way , that is alot of fuel for a fish your not sure about . With that expense and entry fees and Calcutta it was very tough. Biloxi is not as bad because people already fish in that direction. And when a couple boats decided that it was to much fuel the prize money lowered which caused a chain reaction for other boats not want to fish .


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley

Pretty good rumor there is going to be a big marlin tournament at the Warf the same weekend as Bay Point.


----------



## Splittine

Captain Woody Woods said:


> I think the fuel cost thing is BS. It may drive some of the smaller players out but all of the big battle wagons aint hurtin. Very surprised to see this big of a tournament get cancelled though. Hope the other major ones dont follow suit


Guess its easy to say that when it's not coming out of your pocket. Guess the smaller boats play a bigger role than you think.


----------



## outdoorkid

Gas has to already be close to $5 at Harborwalk in Destin. I remember paying $5.65 a gallon there right after Katrina hit. It had me fishing around the bridge and pass. I didn't want to come out of idle.


----------



## Xiphius

Capt. Myles Colley said:


> Pretty good rumor there is going to be a big marlin tournament at the Warf the same weekend as Bay Point.


 This will be part of the new triple crown...Isle of Capri...Emerald coast Blue Marlin Classic, and the new tournament at the wharf


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

Captain Mickey O'Reilly said:


> I know for a fact that our tourney in Biloxi is still on in June


Who is "our?" isle of capri? One of my favorites of the year. Damn those blackjack tables and free drinks though!!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

Capt. Myles Colley said:


> Pretty good rumor there is going to be a big marlin tournament at the Warf the same weekend as Bay Point.



Ive been hearing about that as well. Rocky putting it on? Aside from the distance from the pass, what an awesome location. Tons of spectators; even better if on a concert weekend


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Who is "our?" isle of capri? One of my favorites of the year. Damn those blackjack tables and free drinks
> 
> The drinks are the devil!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

And yes, the Mississippi Gulf Coast Billfish Classic at the Isle of Capri!


----------



## LITECATCH

Woody, if you had to buy the fuel you would sing another song. Daddy is not buying mine.


----------



## Chris V

Just because some own a big boat doesn't mean they aren't hurting for money. I agree that probably isn't the main cause of the tourney being cancelled but I know of at least 3 of my big boat owner customers who no longer own their big boats; the bank owns them now. Those smaller boats have the same entrance fee as the big ones and I'll tell you right now, those SKA guys put up some serious money in the wahoo pot.

Alex pointed out something I agree with 100% and I pointed it out in another thread. We had a nice tuna on board in this last years Bay Point and while me and the other crew members wanted to go weigh it in, the boat owner did not feel confident about the tuna being a contender and had us head for the barn. Our fish taped out at 102.5lbs if I remember correctly, the winning fish was in the mid 90's. The tuna coming in at that time were smaller on average and while I felt confident we had a good fish considering the average at the time, it wasn't a monster and therefore didn't give the oomph needed. Steaming 120 miles and then having nothing to show for and then still having to head back to OB is a considerable trip expense additive.

Capt. Mickey, I love ya'lls tournament and if I could only pick one to fish a year, it would be the one.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

Thanks Chris! It's only getting better, and has been a dang work in progress since Hurricane Katrina, and the oil spill!


----------



## whome

Captain Woody Woods said:


> I think the fuel cost thing is BS. It may drive some of the smaller players out but all of the big battle wagons aint hurtin.


You live in a fantasy world and have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

Chris V said:


> Just because some own a big boat doesn't mean they aren't hurting for money. I agree that probably isn't the main cause of the tourney being cancelled but I know of at least 3 of my big boat owner customers who no longer own their big boats; the bank owns them now.


 
Surely you're not under the impression that they spent all their money on fishing though, right? If someone is in financial throes, a boat should be one of the first things to get liquidated. No-brainer there. We can discuss personal finance via PM though if you'd like.


The run to PCB is definitely a bit tedious. Great venue and fun tournament, but a loooong way to the southwest.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

*Boo-Hoo.....*

You can dress it up, put some glasses on it, CHANGE its name........ But you are still an idiot Woody.....


----------



## CatCrusher

Couldnt agree with you more MULLET HUNTER that BOY is an idiot.


----------



## fisheye48

Must be that hateraide again


----------



## Chris V

Woody, why would I think that fishing was the cost of their financial problems. Where in my post did I say that and what does it matter where someones financial problems come from, it still boils down to can't afford a tournament way the hell out of the way.

Why the hell would I want to discuss personal finance over PMs? I'm assuming you are trying to be some sort of smart ass with that comment and it doesn't make sense with anything I've said.


----------



## BuckWild

fisheye48 said:


> Must be that hateraide again



Haha, just what I was thinking. Been nice not having to see the stupid crap for awhile.


----------



## Chris Hood

Woody, you're an idiot and you're not a captain. You suck.


----------



## whome

BuckWild said:


> Haha, just what I was thinking. Been nice not having to see the stupid crap for awhile.


He will take 2 weeks off or so like he does everytime he says something stupid here....he will be back to entertain us some more with his years of wisdom and knowledge....


----------



## Chris Hood

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Surely you're not under the impression that they spent all their money on fishing though, right? If someone is in financial throes, a boat should be one of the first things to get liquidated. No-brainer there. We can discuss personal finance via PM though if you'd like.
> 
> 
> The run to PCB is definitely a bit tedious. Great venue and fun tournament, but a loooong way to the southwest.



Woody- First of all you're such an idiot it's not even funny. You have such a misconstrued sense of reality that I don't see how you get by day to day. The owner he is referring to happens to be my uncle and I can tell you right now he has PLENTY of money, more than you could imagine. He just couldn't justify running to Panama City with a 100 lb yellowfin. These owners aren't financially successful because they are careless with their spending. Also, on a side note I want to see a copy of your Merchant Mariners Credential.


----------



## fisheye48

Chris Hood said:


> Woody- First of all you're such an idiot it's not even funny. You have such a misconstrued sense of reality that I don't see how you get by day to day. The owner he is referring to happens to be my uncle and I can tell you right now he has PLENTY of money, more than you could imagine. He just couldn't justify running to Panama City with a 100 lb yellowfin. These owners aren't financially successful because they are careless with their spending. Also, on a side note I want to see a copy of your Merchant Mariners Credential.


he doesnt have time with everything he has going on. He busy getting his SECOND degree, being baitboy, telling people over the interwebs how to rig baits for swordfish that he to ask about himself, wakeboarding for the university of auburn, partying at orange beach marina, creating fake name on forums, and primetime wildlife solutions...he has a lot on his plate so give him some time:thumbup:


----------



## whome

Chris Hood said:


> Woody- First of all you're such an idiot it's not even funny. You have such a misconstrued sense of reality that I don't see how you get by day to day. The owner he is referring to happens to be my uncle and I can tell you right now he has PLENTY of money, more than you could imagine. He just couldn't justify running to Panama City with a 100 lb yellowfin. These owners aren't financially successful because they are careless with their spending. Also, on a side note I want to see a copy of your Merchant Mariners Credential.


Ok, I am confused. I know you guys used to be friends. Assuming by this post ya'll are no longer friends, are you implying that this clown does not hold a captains license?


----------



## Head Kned

A lot sh*t being thrown at a guy who may be right. It's not far fetched that these folks at Bay Point are using fuel as an easy cover when their decision to cancel might be more controversial or embarrassing. We are being told gas prices are going up, but by whom? A media that is in bed with a president that wants to eradicate rec fishing and all of us buy electric cars. Prices might not go up as much as projected. I certainly would not call off an event like this at this point in the year based on speculation.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney

Head Kned said:


> A lot sh*t being thrown at a guy who may be right. It's not far fetched that these folks at Bay Point are using fuel as an easy cover when their decision to cancel might be more controversial or embarrassing. We are being told gas prices are going up, but by whom? A media that is in bed with a president that wants to eradicate rec fishing and all of us buy electric cars. Prices might not go up as much as projected. I certainly would not call off an event like this at this point in the year based on speculation.


It's not speculation , it's a fact that fuel is a major factor in the decision of closing down the tournament . People who have fish it and other tournaments know. When a few boats can't fish cause the fuel is high , the money in the jackpot goes down which makes it less rewarding for the big boats to use there fuel to just possibly break even. It's been going down every year and this was just inevitable.


----------



## Chris Hood

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> Ok, I am confused. I know you guys used to be friends. Assuming by this post ya'll are no longer friends, are you implying that this clown does not hold a captains license?


We used to be friends but his unearned condescending nature pissed me off for the last time. The guy doesn't know a damn thing and thinks he can look down his nose to everyone else including the people who know way more! I'll put it to you this way, him putting the title of "Captain" in front of his name would be like me putting the title of "Doctor" in front of mine.


----------



## big blue

Capt. Alex Pinney said:


> It's not speculation , it's a fact that fuel is a major factor in the decision of closing down the tournament . People who have fish it and other tournaments know. When a few boats can't fish cause the fuel is high , the money in the jackpot goes down which makes it less rewarding for the big boats to use there fuel to just possibly break even. It's been going down every year and this was just inevitable.


 I would say fuel cost is defintely a factor in the decision but certainly not the only one. The homeowners at Baypoint have been bitching about the partying, crowds, and parking for years. The tournament has been losing participation for years now and the combination of things led to it's demise. If they really wanted to have the tournament they could have weigh stations over this way. I think the St. Joe Paper Co. comment probably has some merit to it also. Woody has one valid point, alot of people on the bubble consider fuel a big deal but folks that pay $70,000 to go across the board are not sweating the fuel bill to fish or run weigh a fish, don't kid yourself! The word is Baypoint is involved in the new tournament that weekend. If everyone will be nice I'll call Steve Arndt (Harbormaster) and find out EXACTLY the reason!:whistling: Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Tom Pace

Wharf Tournament is hailed as the "Blue Marlin Grand Championship of the Gulf", and will be the final leg of the "Gulf Triple Crown" (which may be 4 tournaments, concerning 3 states), held July 11th-16th. Supposedly a 50 boat "invitational", 101 length kill...


----------



## Chris Hood

On a side note. I still want to see Woody's Merchant Mariner Credential.


----------



## John B.

the old PFF is back!


----------



## Chris V

Minus Will, AKA, www.fishing, desperado, etc, etc


----------



## whome

Well I am sure he has seen these threads, his last login was Yesterday at 7:59am...


----------



## John B.

Wirelessly posted



Chris V said:


> Minus Will, AKA, www.fishing, desperado, etc, etc


Lol.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney

Chris Hood said:


> On a side note. I still want to see Woody's Merchant Mariner Credential.


I mean suuuuurely woody has his license after getting on to "capt davey" for having capt before his name when he's not a license captain. I mean woody isn't that dumb is he ??


----------



## fisheye48

Capt. Alex Pinney said:


> I mean suuuuurely woody has his license after getting on to "capt davey" for having capt before his name when he's not a license captain. I mean woody isn't that dumb is he ??


NOPE....he is getting his "second" degree now


----------



## TheCaptKen

The story I'm being told over here next to Bay Point is that when St Joe, the owner of the Bay Point Marina, fired the marina management company, they lost Scott Burt who was the one who organized and ran the tournament. So they really had no one that had any idea how to put it together.


----------



## Garbo

TheCaptKen said:


> The story I'm being told over here next to Bay Point is that when St Joe, the owner of the Bay Point Marina, fired the marina management company, they lost Scott Burt who was the one who organized and ran the tournament. So they really had no one that had any idea how to put it together.


 

*Hey.....*

*Let's get Woody.*

*He know's everything.*



.


----------



## big blue

Tom Pace said:


> Wharf Tournament is hailed as the "Blue Marlin Grand Championship of the Gulf", and will be the final leg of the "Gulf Triple Crown" (which may be 4 tournaments, concerning 3 states), held July 11th-16th. Supposedly a 50 boat "invitational", 101 length kill...


 Good info Tom, thanks. That was a pretty cool deal last year, an awesome metal marlin was given to the winner (I think it was a Texas boat, "Patron")


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney

big blue said:


> Good info Tom, thanks. That was a pretty cool deal last year, an awesome metal marlin was given to the winner (I think it was a Texas boat, "Patron")


 
yea that was pretty cool. Im excited about the wharf tournament and I hope it actually comes through and has participation. Great place for it and not that terrible of a run ( we docked there for a year).


----------



## big blue

Capt. Alex Pinney said:


> yea that was pretty cool. Im excited about the wharf tournament and I hope it actually comes through and has participation. Great place for it and not that terrible of a run ( we docked there for a year).


 Me too Alex, they are moving the "MJOLNIR" from Bay Point over here to Lost Key and we're supposed to fish most of the tournaments this summer, guess the brown fish will have to pacify us all 'till Memorial Day!


----------



## eddy2419

The Wharf is a long haul from the pass. But I doubt I will get invited....

As far as being called "Captain". We were boarded by the CG two years ago. The officer referred to me as Captain. I thought my wife would never quit laughing.


----------



## Chris Hood

Woody,
Still waiting for proof that the USCG also acknowledges your use of the title "Captain" in front of your name. If they do(BIG IF!), I am going to be substantially less proud that they acknowledge the title in front of my name.


----------

